

Snowden persuaded other NSA workers to give up passwords - hack4supper
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/exclusive-snowden-persuaded-other-nsa-workers-passwords-sources-030552654.html

======
detcader
"...said a source close to several U.S. government investigations into the
damage caused by the leaks"

This isn't the kind of stenographic journalism that Glenn Greenwald has been
railing against at all!

